# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > 3DMonstr Forum >  Ship Date?

## JamesTuthill

What's the ship date on the 3DMonstr if it was ordered on Kickstarter?  Also are you taking orders for printers (non KS backers)?

----------


## RedSox2013

James, according to the Kickstarter projects, the delivery date for the printers is May of this year.  A few more months  :Smile:   I have not seen any indication of a delay.

----------


## 3dm

Hi, James,

RedSox is right (thanks for responding, RedSox) - we're planning to deliver the first batch (entirely devoted to the KS Backers) in late May. At the moment, we're still on target to do so.

Re: post-KS orders: yes, we're taking pre-orders for the second batch, currently scheduled for late May, early June. Please contact me directly for a price quote. To save on turn-around time, please let me know which model you're interested in (-12, -18, or -24) and how many extruders you will need day-1 (2, 3, or 4). Also, please let me know the address you'd like us to use for the shipping estimate.

Thank you,

Ben.

----------


## Eddie

I had the chance to meet with Ben at the Inside 3D Printing Conference.  I believe he said that pre-orders will now be shipping in June or July.  BTW, the printer looks awesome.

----------

